# milium extraction



## mjl903 (Nov 30, 2010)

Would the CPT code for Extraction of 1 Milium be 10040 and would the ICD9 code be 706.2?  I would try to search for this on the forum but the search tool doesn't work for me.
Thank you!!


----------



## renifejn (Nov 30, 2010)

Yep, those are both correct.
706.2 is for other/specified location, so if it is on the breast, eyelid, genital organ, or vulva it would have a more specific code.


----------

